# Can somebody help my sig out?



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Can somebody take out that blue smudge on Tito's face for me please? I will give rep and credit points.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there a psd version of it? With the seperate layers?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Is there a psd version of it? With the seperate layers?


No, Nikos made this for me in yellow but then I asked for it in blue and plazz noticed the smudge and I never have and ever since then I can't stop looking at the smudge when I come across it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

The Legend said:


> No, Nikos made this for me in yellow but then I asked for it in blue and plazz noticed the smudge and I never have and ever since then I can't stop looking at the smudge when I come across it.


I'll ask Nikos then, unless you did already. He might still have the psd for it.


----------

